# what to use, and how to clean this..... pics inside



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

I would like to clean my alternater and air con pump, and anything else made of the same stuff and is dirty.

but what is the best way to clean it, with out having to remove it from the car?

thanks
ian


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm pay someone else, lol

Na seriously take your time cover the essentials as usual and just get cracking


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

cover the vents of the alternator to stop water getting in, use cling film or similar. some detailing brushes and degreaser would sort it.


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

would degreaser get it looking more new ish?

it looks like it has oxeridesed


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

degreaser wont touch it as it is alloy, just use a wire brush end on your dremel or good old emery cloth and laquer after, this is what i did with my alternator


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

try those little wire brushes you get, toothbrush size, 3 packs of various firmness from halfords.


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

would any of these be any good?

http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail....bCatID=34&FrostCat=CarCare&FrostSubcat=Others

http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail....ID=16&subCatID=&FrostCat=Cleaning&FrostSubcat


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks Subaru for putting our alternator in such an easy location for us to clean it !!!!
I would get the alternator out of the engine bay, then I would use a metal polish and some elbow grease ( there are metal polishing tips made especially for electric drills ) and after all is said and done you put everything bak-on and voilà !!! A brand spanking new ( looking ) alternator.


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

i have read about red scotchbrite pads and wd40 do at cleaning up the alloy bits, would this be any good?


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, scotchbrite will clean it up. I wouldnt use WD40 though.


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe Nevr Dull would do the trick too.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Imprez said:


> Thanks Subaru for putting our alternator in such an easy location for us to clean it !!!! QUOTE]
> 
> But they managed to put everything else in silly hard to get places :wall: i hate working on my Subaru i think there more of my skin left in my engine bay than left on my hands at the moment


----------

